
Artificial Nose Created to Detect Freshness in Seafood - sophiewilson
https://www.evolving-science.com/health/artificial-nose-created-detect-freshness-seafood-00673
======
skate22
Is the smell causing bacteria mostly on the surface?

I'm curious if washing the fish each day would reduce the amount of bacteria,
and break the 2 day detection benchmark

